# Audio / Video >  125W pastūzis

## abidox

Tad nu beidzot vakar izķidāju 2 vecus lampu TV (pirms mēneša dabūju) un tiku pie 2 labiem trafiem. tad nu beidzot varu ķerties pie sava jaudīgā pastūža būves.
tad nu trafs  TC-160 (jāpārtin sekundārais)



un šitāda ir plānotā izeja (no kautkāda pamatīga lentinieka)




[img]http://content6-foto.inbox.lv/albums136662871/abidox/PA-2x125W/IMG-0588.sized.jpg[img]


Stāv tur KT825G traņi pēc parametriem pavelk 125W  tie kondiķi ir uz 63V jautājums tāds uz cik voltiem man labāk tīt trafam sekundāro (divpolārā barošana) un vai D242B diodes derēs vai vajag ko niknāku, vai varbūt likt divus tiltus?

----------


## osscar

Shēmu izmantosi esošo >? tad ieteiktu visus elektrolītus nomainīt + vecos pieskaņošanas rezistorus nomainīt.
ja kondiķi ir uz 63V - es izmantotu sekundāro ar MAX. 40V.  Pie 55V barošanas tev nebūs 125W uz kanālu (8 omi). trafs liekas ar ir tikao 160W ja nekļudos. Diodes liekas tur 5A un kādus 100V. Bet vari tak google paskatīties.
Kaut gan šaubos vai tā shēma pati par sevi ir baigā dieva dāvana....
Kondensatori tev tikai trīs ? bet vajag četrus....lai būtu abos plecos simetrija. Un tie izskatās baigi veci.

----------


## osscar

soory, dubult posts.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu nez nez tas trafs izskatās krimināls (bišķi aprūsējusi trafa serde arī?). Manuprāt vari izmantot tikai trafu un radiatoru> pārējo labāk taisīt no jauna, ko tu zini ko par shēmu tur krievu inžinieri samurgojuši (moš pašu shēmu arī iemet?).

----------


## Didzis

Trafiņu mierīgi var izmantot. Savā laikā daudz tādu ir pārtīts, bet to krievu shēmu gan met miskastē. Nē, nu ja gribi piedzīvojumus, tad tik uz priekšu, bet ja gribi dabūt labu skaņu, tad vajag jaunu platīti uz izejas mikrenēm. Krieviem bija uz vienas rokas pirkstiem saskaitāmi labi pastiprinātāji un šis nu točna neietilpst tai sarakstā  ::  .

----------


## Zigis

> Tad nu beidzot vakar izķidāju 2 vecus lampu TV


 Ja gadījumā izejas trafus met mistkastē, pasaki kurā tieši  ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.magictubes.ru/ves/peredel2.htm Zigi domā TV modificēt  ::   ::  ?

----------


## defs

Es arī domaju,ka ar veco plati mokas būs. Labāk uz mikrenēm.

----------


## Zigis

> http://www.magictubes.ru/ves/peredel2.htm Zigi domā TV modificēt   ?


 Nu nē, nu šie neizskatās pārak gudri, ja vajag jaudu, labāk čipampu taisīt. Viņiem izejā lielie tīklinieki. Es jau prasīju par mazajiem skaņas izejniekiem.

Es taisu 2W stiprekļus ar 6n14p triodes ržīmā, ar 6n1p vai 6n23p ieejā. Pēdējā laikā iepaticies Loftin-White variants, tas ir bez kondensātrora starp kaskādēm.
Ļoti patīkami skan uz maziem papīra platjoslniekiem, protams josla ierobežota uz abiem galiem - uz leju dēļ dzelžu izmēra, uz augšu dēļ dzelžu kvalitātes un tinumu sekciju neesamības.

----------


## abidox

> Shēmu izmantosi esošo >? tad ieteiktu visus elektrolītus nomainīt + vecos pieskaņošanas rezistorus nomainīt.
> ja kondiķi ir uz 63V - es izmantotu sekundāro ar MAX. 40V.  Pie 55V barošanas tev nebūs 125W uz kanālu (8 omi). trafs liekas ar ir tikao 160W ja nekļudos. Diodes liekas tur 5A un kādus 100V. Bet vari tak google paskatīties.
> Kaut gan šaubos vai tā shēma pati par sevi ir baigā dieva dāvana....
> Kondensatori tev tikai trīs ? bet vajag četrus....lai būtu abos plecos simetrija. Un tie izskatās baigi veci.


 
shēma pārbaudīta duetā ar RRR U-7111 trafu un gāja izcili - radiadors gan tāds pašvaks jo nedzesē tik labi kā gribētos. Kondensatori tur ir 6 jo otrā pusē ir vēl trīs otram plecam, bet doma tos papildināt ar vēl dažiem - nu tā lai jaudu turētu. pieskaņošanas rezistorus labāk neaiztikt citādi var sanākt ka nosvilst visa shēma (ir mēģināts vienam pusizkūpējušam paregulēt = pašķīda balti dūmi) ja nu ko mainīt taisos tie ir vadi un ieejā protams ekranētos. trafu domāju pārtīt un viss jau ir izrēķināts - dos  ārā kautkur ap 120W tikai, jo jo 125 ir maksimums tiem traņiem. vienīgi par dzesēšanu jāpiedomā - visas termopastas jāmaina un vēl papildus dzesi vajag citādi ar U-7111 trafu pie slodzes (4 Om S-30) tā diezgan smuki karsa (ja neslogo tad nekārst - tātad kautkas B klasē) principā minēto verķi domāju lietot tā sakot šad tad, bet tā uz pilnu jaudu ar kādām S-90 (ja kādreiz tikšu pie tādām) vai vēl projekta stadījā esošajām paštaisītajām.

----------


## abidox

> Tad nu beidzot vakar izķidāju 2 vecus lampu TV
> 
> 
>  Ja gadījumā izejas trafus met mistkastē, pasaki kurā tieši


 
piedod, bet izejas trafi gan tiem TV bija jau metami un, jo nelietojami - vienīgie bija spēka trafi un tie paši jau aprūsējuši un samirkuši (tagad cītīgi žūst =) )

ja nu tomēr vajag tos trafus, tad vēl nav par vēlu pie viņiem tikt, atrodas Saulkrastos

----------


## osscar

ja nemaldos, tad oriģināli, tas stipreklis barojas no 27V. Nekādus 120W tu nevari no tās shēmas iegūt - ja nu vienīgi to pamatīgi modificējot. Didzis jau teica, metama ārā tā shēma, nu ja tev ļoti patīk tie darlingtoni - var atrast citas shēmas uz viņiem un būs tev lielāka jauda...

----------


## abidox

> ja nemaldos, tad oriģināli, tas stipreklis barojas no 27V. Nekādus 120W tu nevari no tās shēmas iegūt - ja nu vienīgi to pamatīgi modificējot. Didzis jau teica, metama ārā tā shēma, nu ja tev ļoti patīk tie darlingtoni - var atrast citas shēmas uz viņiem un būs tev lielāka jauda...


 

vaitad KT825 ir darlingtoni??? kautkā neticās, ka tādā aizvēsturē būtu bijuši darlingtoni, turklāt kādi tu 27 V tur ir divpolārā barošāna  vel tika veiksmīgi darbināts no U7111 barošanas un kāpēc gan nevarēs 120W dabūt laukā - barošanas bloks tak pavelk (lūdzu nerēķināsim W ar pretestībām citādi sanāks, ka ja es pastūzi barošu ar teiksim +/- 100 V tad dos baigos KW laukā nu nē takš - strāvai arī ir nozīmi, citādi, kā tad automāšīnas dabū tos KW?! - spriegumu tur diži nepacelsi, bet tie kas to visu bāzē uz 12 V nevis sprieguma pacelšanu arī dabū 500+ W/8 Om tad kur ir loģika? pēc tās pretestības formulas tur tos milzīgos Wattus nevar dabūt - strāvā šādos gadījumos ir izšķiroša)

Offtopic: mans  20 W pastūzis jūsu mērvienībās jau zvetē pāri 100 W - nezināju, ka tik jaudīgs (baroklis gan saka ka pat sotaka nav) tas jau sāk ost pēc "brīvās enerģijas" Jūsu zināšainai es pastūža jaudu mēru īstajos watos. starp citu tad jau ar manu 20W var 90-nieci vilkt, bet zinu, ka tas tā nav, jo 90 kā jau visas tā laika RRR tumbas reāli patērē apmēram pusi no tā kas rakstīts (4 omīgā 90-niece ap 55W (visi skaļruņi + zudumi filtrā) vismaz tas konkrētais variants, kas man agrāk bija, bet ar 10W(tīrā jauda) zvetēja tīri sakarīgi) viens nu gan 90-nieces labi sader ar U-7111 - kautgan pēdējais prasās bikucīt šerpāks

----------


## abidox

> ja nemaldos, tad oriģināli, tas stipreklis barojas no 27V. Nekādus 120W tu nevari no tās shēmas iegūt - ja nu vienīgi to pamatīgi modificējot. Didzis jau teica, metama ārā tā shēma, nu ja tev ļoti patīk tie darlingtoni - var atrast citas shēmas uz viņiem un būs tev lielāka jauda...


 
a no kurienes rāvi 27 V??? ja zini ko vairāk par šo zvēru tad padalies ar infu

----------


## osscar

http://rw6ase.narod.ru/s/sojuz/sojuz110s.html

----------


## abidox

> http://rw6ase.narod.ru/s/sojuz/sojuz110s.html


 
esi pārliecināts? tas no kā tika izvilkts tik smuks neizskatījās, bet nu labi paskatīšos specifikāciju

----------


## osscar

radiators tāds pats 100%

----------


## abidox

> radiators tāds pats 100%


 
tas gan. vispār jau 70 W uz kanālu ir cienījama jauda (ņemot vērā patēriņu 180W) arīticama. nu ko teikšu prikš KT825G neslikti, bet maksimums viņiem ir 125W tātad 120 var žmiegt un +/- 27 V arī nav šķērslis - pacelšu strāvu lai dabūtu 120W nu arī ar kādiem 100 W būtu OK skatīšos cik drāte  atļaus.

aprēķināju, ka ja drate vilks 3 A būs OK, bet dzesēšanu gan jāuzlabo jo nepavelk

----------


## osscar

Maks 70W. nom. mazāka - 15W  ::   nepacelsi tu tā vnk. spriegumu neko nemainot shēmā. labi - par 10% pacelsi, bet tas nebūs tā vērts. Tak pameklē krievu netā citas shēmas uz šiem darlingtoniem. Tā plate izskatās nožēlojami - netīra, nolieta vai sapuvusi....tas radiators par mazu, cik sapratu - tur abi kanāli uz vienas plates. 120W nesanāks tev ar tādu. uzcepsies.

----------


## abidox

> Maks 70W. nom. mazāka - 15W   nepacelsi tu tā vnk. spriegumu neko nemainot shēmā. labi - par 10% pacelsi, bet tas nebūs tā vērts. Tak pameklē krievu netā citas shēmas uz šiem darlingtoniem. Tā plate izskatās nožēlojami - netīra, nolieta vai sapuvusi....tas radiators par mazu, cik sapratu - tur abi kanāli uz vienas plates. 120W nesanāks tev ar tādu. uzcepsies.


 
plate ir OK un celiņi arī, tas baltais ir netīrumi no netra ūdens, bet ar birstīti var dabūt nost. un kurā vietā tu redzi darlingtonus (kautgan pirms galiniekiem gan stāv mazjaudīgie- raksturīgi tarlingtoniem vai traņiem ar augstu h21e) tāka nav tik traki, spriegumu varbūt arī diži nepacelšu, bet strāvu gan var pacelt un žmiegt līdz 100 W, jo tas būtu tīri reāli, vienkārši citu shēmu taisīt - neatmaksājas, jo tad uzreiz viss jauns jātaisa.

----------


## osscar

Tu vispār saproti ko pateici - pacelt strāvu  ::   ::  Strāvu tu vari "celt" cik gribi  ::  bet pastiprinātājs ēdīs tik cik tas ēdīs un kā tas ir projektēts. Lielāks trafs un ar lielāku strāvas rezervi  bez paaugstināta sprieguma NEKO nedos. Tie ir darlingtona traņi - 2 vienā korpusā - tak paskaties data šeet. Divi kristāli ir tur iekšā....

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Jaunekli, cik tev gadu? Vēl tici pasakām... 
Tie 70 W ir izzīsti no pirksta - apmēram kā ķīniešu PMPO.

----------


## abidox

> Jaunekli, cik tev gadu? Vēl tici pasakām... 
> Tie 70 W ir izzīsti no pirksta - apmēram kā ķīniešu PMPO.


 
tranis velk max 125 - tātad var arī 70 tikai baroklim jāvelk - teicu jau, ka jaudu mēru reālos W kam nav nekāda sakara ar sprieguma celšanu.

P=I*U - kas tur neskaidrs ja ceļam spriegumu jauda palielinās, ja ceļam strāvu tad arī. pastiprinātāja jaudā arī strāvai ir liela nozīme, jo ar lielu spriegumu un mazu strāvu tikpat neiekustināsi smagu skaļruni. citādi sanāk, ka pēc jūsu aprēķiniem:

27^2/R(8 omi) sanāk 91,125 W un strāvu ceļot lielums nemainītos, turklāt lai iegūtu šo parametru būtu jābūt vismaz 3,375 A strāvai,, bet tagad apskatīsim piemeram šito:

27 V * 1,5 A = 40,5 W, bet pēc augšminētās formulas tikpat sanāk 91...W - kautkā neliekas kopā - baroklis dod 40W, bet pastūzis no kautkurienes izzīž jau 90W!!!!!!!

attiecībā uz konkrto lentinieku 180W baroklis pastūzim atliektiem galiem var nodrošināt iespēju dot ārā 70W un vēl paliek pāri jaudas citām maģa komponentēm. vienīgi man raisa šaubas tie rezistori kas ir uz shēmas - dēļ tiem varētu, būt ka tik lielu jaudu varētu nedabūt, bet nu principā jau ar 100W barokli tīri pastūzim pietiek 70W došanai.

varu pateikt, ka mans pastūzis dod nevis 20W, bet gan 30^2/4 omi = 225W nezināju, ka ar pastūzi kas no tīkla paņem mazāk par 100W kombinācijā ar 30-niecem var šitādu zvetējienu izspiest ^_^ ja jau šitā rēķināsim tad no katra pļerdaka var žmiegt tos PMPO un reāli.

toties mašīnā no 12V knapi 50W uz 4 omigajām tumbām var izvilkt, kautgan pats personīgi esmu redzējis uz 12V bāzētu sistēmu kas zvetē ne sliktāk par kārtīgu diseni (savi 200W vismaz) tad nu pastrīdēsimies ja jau kāds saka kad strāvai nav nozīmes tad davai vispirms izmēģini un tad saki ka nav nozīmes. principā no mašīnas aķa var žmiegt sotaku - vienīgi ātri nosēdīsies =)

nobeigumam - pastūža max jauda aprobežojas ar to cik traņi pavelk, jo ja liksi vairāk tad vienkārši nodegs un cauri



Starp citu mans 4 x 25 (reāli 4 x 20 jo trafs vairāk nedod) pēc jūsu formulām dod visai cienījamus 100W (uz kanālu) varbūt pat vairāk (jānomēra precīzi spriegums)

----------


## abidox

> Jaunekli, cik tev gadu? Vēl tici pasakām... 
> Tie 70 W ir izzīsti no pirksta - apmēram kā ķīniešu PMPO.


 
ķīniešu PMPO ir apmēram 1800W pie relās jaudas 50 W tad jau sanāk, ka tā izeja tikai dažus vatus dod - tad jau pēc idejas pat S-30 normāli nespētu iekustināt, bet komplektā ar U7111 barokli zvetēja tā, ka prieks (savi 60W bija noteikti), bet nu traņi sāka karst, jo termokontakts slikti izveidots un radiators arī par švaku tāpēc jaur rakstīts 15 W uz kanālu jo vairāk dzesēšana nevelk, bet ar labu dzesi viss būtu OK

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Jaunekli, cik tev gadu? Vēl tici pasakām... 
> Tie 70 W ir izzīsti no pirksta - apmēram kā ķīniešu PMPO.
> 
> 
>  
> ķīniešu PMPO ir apmēram 1800W pie relās jaudas 50 W tad jau sanāk, ka tā izeja tikai dažus vatus dod - tad jau pēc idejas pat S-30 normāli nespētu iekustināt, bet komplektā ar U7111 barokli zvetēja tā, ka prieks (savi 60W bija noteikti), bet nu traņi sāka karst, jo termokontakts slikti izveidots un radiators arī par švaku tāpēc jaur rakstīts 15 W uz kanālu jo vairāk dzesēšana nevelk, bet ar labu dzesi viss būtu OK


 Tev jau tas laikam būs jaunums - S30 NOMINĀLĀ jauda ir 10W, tā ka secinājumus izdari pats...
Piekam tā magnetafona aprakstā ir skaidri un gaiši rakstīts NOMINĀLĀ (sinusoidālā) jauda 2x15W un pilnīgi pie kājas ka trafs 180W.

----------


## abidox

vispār jau krievi savai tehnikai nelika tik trakus PMPO, piemēram U-7111 jauda bīja tikai par kādiem 40% lielāka pierakstīta un tas vēl ir ciešami. bet vēl labāk man patīk joks ar RRR melodija 105 stereo. pastūzim traņi uz kādiem 30W ielikti, bet reāli no viņa deva laukā tikai kādus 4 W un trafs arī tīri normāls, bet pastūzim atvēlēts ļoti maz, un tas viss paredzēts S-30 vilkšanai kautgan 30-niecēm ir ap 15 W nominālā jauda (ar 4 par maz, bet skan puslīdz normāli) tad nu vienu tādu pārtaisīju lai velk vairāk nu ar 10 W jau bīja labāk, kautgan tur ir ta ka jaudu irobežo izejā stāvošais kondiķis, jo 1000uF diez vai dod lielu jaudu izejā pat ja pastūzis pavelk daudz., redzēju vienā grāmatā shēmu ar 2000uF izejā itkā 50W dodot - tam gan es neticu, ka 2000uF kondiķis 50W pavelk

----------


## tornislv

Lieciet tak mieru entuziastam, lai tak nosvilina to plati, bez tā vēl nevienam elektroniku apgūt nav izdevies  :: 
Cita lieta, ja nu tā gribas jaudu, tad labāk iegādāt visjaudīgāko chipampu elfā-argusā-ībejā un uztaisīt kārtīgu taisngriezi, mazāk "jātnes", ātrāks un labāks rezultāts, kā ar to nopuvušo krievu plati ņemoties. Ja tie pleķi ir no "netīra ūdens", tad tur labs iznākums nav gaidāms, ilgtermiņā vismaz ne ... un KT825/827 patiešām IR Darlingtoni  - vismaz ja cik es atceros, 2 tranzistoru bloks tur iekšā bija, lai dabūtu lielu betu. Tas gan parasti rezultējās ahūnajā parametru izkliedē un divus vienādus piemeklēt bija baisi grūti.

----------


## guguce

Latviski - saliktie tranzistori.

----------


## defs

www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cPath=205 ... 432a8ad0ee

reku nopērc šo un salodē.

----------


## abidox

> Lieciet tak mieru entuziastam, lai tak nosvilina to plati, bez tā vēl nevienam elektroniku apgūt nav izdevies 
> Cita lieta, ja nu tā gribas jaudu, tad labāk iegādāt visjaudīgāko chipampu elfā-argusā-ībejā un uztaisīt kārtīgu taisngriezi, mazāk "jātnes", ātrāks un labāks rezultāts, kā ar to nopuvušo krievu plati ņemoties. Ja tie pleķi ir no "netīra ūdens", tad tur labs iznākums nav gaidāms, ilgtermiņā vismaz ne ... un KT825/827 patiešām IR Darlingtoni  - vismaz ja cik es atceros, 2 tranzistoru bloks tur iekšā bija, lai dabūtu lielu betu. Tas gan parasti rezultējās ahūnajā parametru izkliedē un divus vienādus piemeklēt bija baisi grūti.


 
labi, bet kur datašīts šitiem, jo vispār par tiem 825 maz dzirdēts, atklāti sakot pašam labāk patīk KT819 tie, bet nu tas tā subjektīvi. čipampi neinteresē - esmu tranzistoru "kapsētu" piekritējs taisngriezis un trafs takā būtu jau nokomplektēti, tik trafam sekundārs jāuzbliež. attiecībā uz plati, tā ir labā kārtībā un tie netīrumi, cik nopētīju neatstāj nekādu ietekmi unz plati un celiņiem - arī lodējumi labi. un ja tie traņi var vilkt 125 tad kāpēc nepamēģināt vienīgi vēl nav jaudīgo tumbu ko grabināt. taisīt pastūzi no nulles - atkal jāmeklē detaļas jo ne visus ļamportniekus var aizstāt ar krieviniekiem (pēdējie man daudz un dažādi) kautgan vislielākā problēma ir dabūt rezistorus - tjipa visādās iekārtās shēmās rezistoru, kā skudras pūznī, bet nominālus gandrīz nekad nevar pielasīt vajadzīgos, varētu padomāt, ka rūpniecībā izmanto vienus standartus, bet elektronikas entuziastu shēmām citus, kautgan tādu komercīju nenoliedzu - šai pasaulē jau ne tas vin redzēts

----------


## osscar

nu tev jau saka, lai izspiestu kaut 100W uz kanālu ir jātaisa pilnīgi jauns pastūzis- ar lielāku barošanas spriegumu - vismaz +-50V vai 60V + lielāks radiators un transformators.Transformatoru vajadzēs vismaz 200-250W, tavs ir par švaku.  Bija šie traņi populāri, parasti gan komplementārajā izpildījumā - pārī ar 827. Neesmu iedziļinājies tajā shēmā, bet varbūt pat esošie ieejas diff. traņi un VAS traņi netur tos V. Tur tad jāslēdz traņi kaskādēs, vai jāmaina pret citiem + rezistoru un kondensatoru nomināli jāmaina....
Ir tāds termins SOA (drošas izmantošanas apgabals - tā varētu latviski teikt) tranzistoriem. Tas ka ka max jauda , ko var izkliedēt viens tranis ir 125W neko nenozīmē. 
Nevar esošo shēmu, bez būtiskas tās pārbūves izmantot uz 50-60V barošanu.
pareizi saka, ja esi par slinku teoriju palasīt, tad svilini nost to pastūzi ar 50V.

----------


## tornislv

http://www.chipinfo.ru/dsheets/transistors/1825.html

http://www.chipinfo.ru/dsheets/transistors/1827.html

----------


## janys

man bija ar 18voltu barosanu krievu pastiprinatajs ar izejam KT817 KT814 nebija tas skanjas kvalitates pieliku 30 voltus nekas nenodega tas bija no kaut kadas radiolas divas platites pieliku 2200 mikrofaradus bet spriegums bija kadi 43 volti bet skali skaneja un bija dzirdams stiprs snakoss troksnis kad nebija pievienots pie kada muzikas atskanotaja kad izstepseleju no rozetes trafu kondensators pailgi izladejas nezinu kas ta bija par radiolu no miskastes bija atnesta bija pamtigi sadragata pastiprinatas un trafs tembrobloks

----------


## abidox

> nu tev jau saka, lai izspiestu kaut 100W uz kanālu ir jātaisa pilnīgi jauns pastūzis- ar lielāku barošanas spriegumu - vismaz +-50V vai 60V + lielāks radiators un transformators.Transformatoru vajadzēs vismaz 200-250W, tavs ir par švaku.  Bija šie traņi populāri, parasti gan komplementārajā izpildījumā - pārī ar 827. Neesmu iedziļinājies tajā shēmā, bet varbūt pat esošie ieejas diff. traņi un VAS traņi netur tos V. Tur tad jāslēdz traņi kaskādēs, vai jāmaina pret citiem + rezistoru un kondensatoru nomināli jāmaina....
> Ir tāds termins SOA (drošas izmantošanas apgabals - tā varētu latviski teikt) tranzistoriem. Tas ka ka max jauda , ko var izkliedēt viens tranis ir 125W neko nenozīmē. 
> Nevar esošo shēmu, bez būtiskas tās pārbūves izmantot uz 50-60V barošanu.
> pareizi saka, ja esi par slinku teoriju palasīt, tad svilini nost to pastūzi ar 50V.


 

nu bet kam man to spriegumu celt, pacelšu ampērus un būs man Watti vienīgi skaļums būs nedaudz mazāks, bet skaļums un jauda nav īsti viens un tas pats.

piemēram 4 watīgie pļurdaki no rigonda 102 skan skaļāk par 90-niecēm, bet caursite (cik tālu vel caur šķēršļiem) 90-niecēm ir lielāka.

jaudu varētu salīdzināt ar to cik skaņa ir noturīga pret ārējiem apstākļiem

----------


## habitbraker

Pie tā paša bar sprieguma vairāk ampēri būs tikai tad, ja skaļrunim mazāka pretestība. Ko tu domāji ar ampēru pacelšanu?

----------


## osscar

ok, pastāsti man lūdzu , kā tu piespiedīsi pastūzi "ēst vairāk" ampērus ? izmantosi 1 oma skaļruņus ?

----------


## osscar

kāda caursite - vnk s90 basu vairāk , savukārt tie papīrnieki ir jūtīgāki, tāpēc liekas, ka skan skaļāk  ::  mazāk jaudas viņiem vajag. ar pāris W pietiek.

----------


## abidox

> Pie tā paša bar sprieguma vairāk ampēri būs tikai tad, ja skaļrunim mazāka pretestība. Ko tu domāji ar ampēru pacelšanu?


 
barošanai ampērus pacel, jo ja man jāiekļaujās 27 V tad ampērus vajag vairāk, jo bīju plānojis tīt +/- 40 V

----------


## Mosfet

> ok, pastāsti man lūdzu , kā tu piespiedīsi pastūzi "ēst vairāk" ampērus


 labāk būtu teikt atdot lielāku strāvu. Tāds ir izejas kaskādes svētībā. Nu ar 1 omu būs tāka būs ,bet ar 2 omu slodzī jau KT825 tiks kautkā galā ja nu vienīgi nesāks aizsardzības sistēma klaigāt pēc palīdzības. KT825 virs 5 A kolektora strāvas diezgan labi krītas h21e, līdz ar to iepriekšējā kaskāde tiks slogota vairāk.

----------


## vortexxx

Nesaprotu, kam tev būtiski ir tie 125W...
Taču vienkāršāk uzmeistarot no čipiem pastūzi, nekā ņemties ar krievu traņu čupu un kur nu vēl ar šādu svalkā atrastu plati.... Ok, ja gribi tik traki taisīt no krievu traņiem lūk topiks:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3989

Pats reiz jautāju par shēmām pastūžiem no krievu traņiem. Laipni cilvēki arī ielika.
Ja negribi čakarēties- paņem LM vai TDA, salodē, radiatoram vajadzētu būt pietiekami lielam lai nodzesētu vismaz LMkas. 
Trafs arī derētu, ja kā saka šeit gudrāki viņam ir ap 160W..... Pats darbinu stereo kanālus ar UKU trafu, kam tikai 100W un priekš mājas atliektiem galiem pietiek. Galā liku tās pašas vecās labās S-30...
Nevajag sarežģīt dzīvi... Manuprāt šī shēma nav pārbūves vērta....

----------


## abidox

> ok, pastāsti man lūdzu , kā tu piespiedīsi pastūzi "ēst vairāk" ampērus ? izmantosi 1 oma skaļruņus ?


 
Pastūža max izejas jauda ir atkarīga no barošanas bloka sniegtās jāudas, taču ja piemēram es pie 100W ampa pielikšu 30W tumbu tad protams, ka viņš neattīstīs visus 100 jo nebūs slodze, kas patērētu tos 100W, principā 100W pastūzim (pēc maniem principiem) izejā būtu slēdzams skaļrunis ar 100 W nominālo jaudu (palasiet GOST standartus) es rēķinu nominālo - reālo, vai kā lai labāk pasaka jaudu. tātad piemēram ja pastūzim ir 50W tātad viņam teiksim padodot 50 HZ sīnusu ieejā uz maksimālo jaudu būtu jāpavelk attiecīgi 50 W lampiņa tā itkā tā būtu pieslēgta pie atbilstoša barošanas avota- salīdzinājums gan pašvaks, jo neviens jau neklausās sīnusu un lampiņas arī parasti neliek, bet nu tas tā uzskatāmi lai saprastu, ka iet runa par īstiem vatiem (P=I*U) Tas ir tāpat, kā ar transformātoru, ka tukšgaitā ēd ap 5 -10% no tā jaudas un attiecīgi noslogojot to tas ēd vairāk atbilstoši slodzei. Ar pastūzi tas pats, ja 100W pastūzim pielikšu 30-nieci viņš neattīstīs tos 100W un attiecīgi no barošanas arī izlietos tikai tik cik vajag, bet ja pielikšu kādas riktīgas tumbas (piem 2 x S-90 (~55W)) tad tas tiks noslogots uz pilnu jaudu - protams barošanas bloks ir ar noteiktu rezervi, jo tam jābūt lielākam, sakarā ar pastiprinātāja lietderības koeficientu (šamējais 125W monstrs ir ~74%)

----------


## osscar

tātad ņemam oma likumu un kustinam pelēko vielu :

Kā jau tu minēji P=I*U 

tāpat P= (UxU)/R
tātad pieņem ka tavs pastūzis(nemodificēts ar 27V barošanu) izejā izdod gandrīz barošanas plecu spriegumu 25V (kaut gan reāli mazāk droši). Tātad jauda būs = 25x25 = 625/8 = 78 šo dala ar 2, jo tā ir sinusoīda un tas domāts pīķa jauda-nomināla rupji ņemot ir 2x mazāka . Nomināli sanāks 35W +- . un nav te ko prātot. NEVAR patērētājs patērēt vairāk strāvas ja nesamazina tā pretestību. Tāpat šo var izteikt (IxI)xR. Tak pakustini vielu.
Paskaties pats - ar 4 omu skandām būs lielāka izejas jauda pie tā paša sprieguma. Tas arī viss. Tu vari tīt kaut 10A trafu - pastūzis patērēs tik cik patērēs, vai nodegs, ja pieliksi 2 omu slodzi piemēram. bet rēķināt izejā U*I bez R ir sviests. sorry. palasi grāmatas.

----------


## abidox

> ok, pastāsti man lūdzu , kā tu piespiedīsi pastūzi "ēst vairāk" ampērus
> 			
> 		
> 
>  labāk būtu teikt atdot lielāku strāvu. Tāds ir izejas kaskādes svētībā. Nu ar 1 omu būs tāka būs ,bet ar 2 omu slodzī jau KT825 tiks kautkā galā ja nu vienīgi nesāks aizsardzības sistēma klaigāt pēc palīdzības. KT825 virs 5 A kolektora strāvas diezgan labi krītas h21e, līdz ar to iepriekšējā kaskāde tiks slogota vairāk.


 
ņemot vērā pastūža īpašības u.t.t. man pietiks tikai ar 3A jo sinusoīdai ir divi pusperiodi un audio signālam arī. jo viņam taču divpolārā barošanas, tātad viņš uz viena pusperioda dod tikai pusi jaudas un otru pusi dod uz otra pleca. tātad trafs ar 27 X 2 @ 3A pilnīgi pietiek lai darbinātu viņu. piemērs ja skaļrunim pieliek teisim kronu pēc polaritātes difuzors no miera stāvokļa izbīdās uz āru, taču ja pieliek otrādi viņš velkas iekšā, te arī pusperiodu jēga. esmu pat redzējis un pat pats izmēģinājis to ka skaļrunis skan "uz iekšu" nu domāts reversā, bet nemēģiniet to izmēģināt, jo tas efekts novērojams tikai specifiskā kombinācījā un ne ar kuru katru pastūzi, bet izskatās gana interesanti, bet fakts, ka skaļrunis darbojas uz abām pusēm un pastūzis ar divpolāru barošanu tieši tam ir radīts lai izmantotu skalruņa resursu pilnībā

----------


## osscar

šo pēdējo murgojumu uzskatam par joku ja ? reversa skaļrunis. man apnika skaidrot-cilvēks ietiepiīgs un padomāt negrib. Būvē tik augšā, mums jau te praktiķu pietiek  ::

----------


## guguce

::  
Lai cilvēks taisa un mācās! 
Dažiem krievu pastiprinātājiem tiešām bija liela drošības rezerve (droši sliktās detaļu kvalitātes dēļ).

----------


## abidox

> šo pēdējo murgojumu uzskatam par joku ja ? reversa skaļrunis. man apnika skaidrot-cilvēks ietiepiīgs un padomāt negrib. Būvē tik augšā, mums jau te praktiķu pietiek


 
a tu pamēģini ar kronu šito joku, skaļrunis by default stāv viduspunktā, un MAX excursion lielums ir uz abām pusēm no viduspunkta. bet nu labi tās jau izvirtības. jo sinusoīdai un arī skaņas signālam ir gan pozitīvais, gan negatīvais pusperiods un pastūzis ar divpolāro barošanu ir tāds briesmonis, kas tos pus... ēd pusdienās. ja kas tad divpolārā barošana ir raksturīga iezīme tieši jaudīgajiem pastūžiem, jo padomājiet vien pastūzis 100 vai varbūt labak 300W - cik tad llielu kondiķi izejā liksi 100 000 uF varbūt pat lielāku =)

P.S. tā arīpalika nepabeikts jautājums par tiem kondiķiem 1000 uF  = 4W - maz, kautgan 30-nieces ņem labi

----------


## habitbraker

tu gribi teikt ka pastūzis ar vienpolāru baroš. kustinās skaļruni tikai vienā virzienā?   ::

----------


## osscar

viņš nedomā, maļ tik savu. pastūzim pilnīgi vienalga vai baro to ar 2x30V 2x2A vai 1x60V x 3A. Jauda no tā nemainās. Tā ir identiska. Viss atkarīgs no shemotehnikas. Mūsdienās pamatā tiek izmantotas simetriskas shēmas, kad negatīvā un pozitīvā shēmas puse ir simetriskas - arī tranzistoru pāri ir npn-pnp vai attiecīgi lauķi. tava plate nav simetriska, tai izejnieki ir viena tipa nevis pāris. Vecmodīgs risinājums. 
Mūsdienās vairs nebūvē pastūžus ar vienpolāru barošanu (izņemot kādus specifiskus A klases). Ja ir kondensators izejā, nav vajadzīgs relejs skaļruņu aizsardzībai.

----------


## Zigis

man liekas tu te stipri putrojies. 
Pacelt barosanas ampērus ir labi, tas nozīmē ka jebkurā situācijā ampēru pietiks, taču cik no šim ampēriem stipreklis paņems, noteiks tumbas pretestība. Pārējais paliks rezervē.
Tās stiprekļu jaudas formulas ir pareizas, viņas parāda, kādu maksimālo jaudu pie konkrētās slodzes stipreklis ir spējīgs atdot, vai pareizāk sakot, izlaist cauri, pie nosacījuma, ja barošanas bloka amperāža ir PIETIEKAMA! Nav te nekāda "free energy", ja trafs par vāju, vienkārši nedabūsi potenciālo maksimumu.

Iedomājies pastiprinātāju kā ūdens apgādes sistēmu.
Ūdeni padodošā truba ir barošanas transformātors, krāns ir pastiprinātāja shēma ar slodzes skaļruni.

Ja maksimāli atgriezta krāna caurums ir 0.5 cm diam. tad max ūdens strūkla būs 0.5 cm, ja padodošā truba būs līdzīga vai lielāka.

Ja krāna diam 5 cm tad maximali iespējamā strūkla arī 5 Cm (pastiprinātāja jaudas formulas, kuras tu apšaubi), taču reāli to var nodrošināt ar 5 cm vai resnāku trubu (pietiekoši jaudīgs transformātors). Ja truba būs piem 2 cm (trafs par mazu), tad protams potenciāli iespējamo 5cm strūklu nedabūsi. Jāmaina truba.

Tavs variants - tev ir, teiksim 1 cm diam krāns (tava pastiprinātāja shēma). Normāli to varētu nobarot ar 1.5-2 cm trubu, ar rezervi. 
Tas ko tu gribi darīt - pievienot esošajam 1 cm krānam 5 cm trubu (tavs jaudīgais trafs, ar resno drāti tīts).
Jautājums - vai no sistēmas 5 cm truba + 1 cm krāns, strūkla spēs pārsniegt 1 cm ?  Ja ne, tad kas jāmaina?

P.S. Ūdens spiediena speciālisti, nepiesienieties  ::  Zinu ka modelis nav īsti korekts, atrumā nevarēju izdomāt kā citādi vizualizēt. Vienkarši redzu ka autors jauc cēloņus ar sekām.

----------


## Zigis

> P.S. tā arīpalika nepabeikts jautājums par tiem kondiķiem 1000 uF  = 4W - maz, kautgan 30-nieces ņem labi


 Kondiķis izejā nav atkarīgs no pastiprinātāja jaudas vai otrādi. Lielākus kondiķus liek, jo tas kopā ar skaļruņa pretestību veido RC filtru, kas griež nost apakšas.
Lai dabūtu visu audio diapazonu pie zemomigaām tumbām vajag lielaku izejas kond. nekā augstomīgām. 
Piem. ja ir 10 000 uf izejā un 8 omu tumba, tad lai dabūtu tādu pašu bassu pie 4 omu akustikas, jāliek 20 000uf. Ar izejas jaudu tam nav sakara.
Protams kondensātora voltāžai jabūt vismaz 30% virs barošanas sprieguma, drošībai.

----------


## Mosfet

Tā nav gluži taisnība,  izejas kondensatoru izvēlas  arī pēc pastiprinātāja izejas strāvas lai tas nepārkarstu un neaizietu pie dieviem.  ::  katram elektrolītam ir noteikts max pieļaujamā strāva. jo lielāka ietilpība jo lielāka  pieļaujamā strāva. Piemērs jau gan ir gluži neveikls, ja sarēķina cik liels būs Xc pie pie 20 hz  ( Xc= 1/ 2piFC)tad jau tur vairāk ietekmēs pievadvadu pretestība.

Par to vienpolāro barošanu vesesela kaudze audio iekārtu kas izmanto bateriju barošanu izmanto vienpolāro barošanu ar izejas kondensatoru.
Tāpat nevajadzētu tik ļoti nolikt kvazikomplimentāro izeju uz vienas struktūras tranzistoriem. Pirmie padomju Brigi arī bija ar kvazikomplimentāro izeju un tie ir galvu pārāki par Radiotehnikas komplimentāro izeju. LM3886 arī ir ar kvazi izeju. Bet ja runa ir par  labu kvalitāti tad protams izeja uz labiem komplimentāriem tranzistoru pāriem ( nemaz jau to daudz nav  ::  ).

----------


## osscar

Nesaku, kvazi ir slikts  ::  tas joprojām ir lielākajā daļā čipampu izejā ! Vnk biku vecmodīgs risinājums priekš diskrētā. Par pāriem ar taisnība. Ir jau katram ražotājam pa  kādam labam pārim. 
Vnk autors neklausās ko jamam saka. Kārtējais variants - gribu 2x125W pa lēto. Nu jāaizmirst. Nevar lēti tādu savākt....vēl jo vairāk no šādiem second hand hlamiem....
Es tavā vietā uzbūvētu kādu 2x 50W ar šiem pašiem izejniekiem ja jau tev viņi tā patīk. netā shēmas ir - vajag tik rakt....nekā to baismīgo plati celtu augšā...Tev jau te minēja par čipampu - tam gan radiators derēs, gan trafs (nedaudz modificējot).

nu kondensatoru datasheetos jau paraksti raksta arī A. Cik rāda pieredze - jāliek lielāks pēc izmēriem  ::  bet par frekvencēm jau Mosfet  uzrakstīja formuliņu.  D.Shelfa grāmatā, bija veikti THD mērījumi - kondensators tos ietekmē - bet  ja liek pietiekami lielu kapacitāti un laba brenda kondensatoru - THD pieaugums bija ļoti, ļoti minimāls. kaut kur te bija links uz PDFu tai grāmatai.

----------


## JDat

> Tavs variants - tev ir, 1 cm diam krāns
> Ja ne, tad kas jāmaina?


 Laikam vajag resnāku krānu.

Pilns ar divdomīmbām par krāna diametru.  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Tavs variants - tev ir, 1 cm diam krāns
> Ja ne, tad kas jāmaina?
> 
> 
>  Laikam vajag resnāku krānu.
> 
> Pilns ar divdomīmbām par krāna diametru.


 Kā reiz izteicās klasiķis - dažreiz cigārs nozīmē vienkārši cigāru.

----------


## tornislv

Ja jau tad jau, ne par tēmu - kurš šobrīd no nopērkamajiem skaitās normālākais kvalitātes ziņā čips (man vienalga, viens kanāls vai divi iekšā, jauda - 10- 40W, divpolārā barošana). Izskatās, ka man būs pāris retro korpusi, kuros oriģinālo galu celt augšā nav jēgas (spiestā plate nosvilusi, līgo, līgo, ar visiemi` celiņiemi` ,aijā, žūžū...), bet ja jau eBajā pa 10 EUR ir izdevies iegūt elegantu 70to gadu korpusu ar alūminija priekšu un VUmetriem, tad jāieliek tur kaut  kas, lai grab, jānovieto puikam istabā...  ::

----------


## osscar

Elegants risinājums un kvalitātes ziņā labāks par jebkuru čipu -kāda no   LME  draivera  mikrene + izejā traņu pāris  - pēc vēlmes bipolārie vai mosfeti. http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LME49810.html#Overview. būs dārgāk - bet kvalitāte esot zvērā. 

A par standarta čipiem - cik esmu lasījis un pats klausījis - man patīk LM 3875.Esmu dzirdējis arī 3886 - asāks liekas, griezīgāks.  citi saka , ka 3886 skanot labāk...TDA nezinu, man nepatīk...ja nu vienīgi klipings maigāks p[ar aso LMku zāģi. TDA pie mums grūti dabūt sakarīgas....LM izejā bipolārie, TDA - lauķi. Tda pie mus , liekas vairums gadījumos ir kreisās kaut kādas....tāpēc negribu uz viņām pat skatīties.

ārzemju netā ir lasīts - ka vislabāk skanot 1875 (20W) ...tad 3875. un nedaudz iepaliek 3886. 3886 labāk tur 4 omus pie tās pašas barošanas...LM3875  optimizētāks  uz 8 omi. 
Pašam man patīk LM 3875, ir arī man viens LM 1875, bet troika patīk labāk. Nezinu pat kāpēc, varbūt tāpēc , ka jamai baroklis krutāks  ::   LM sērijas mikrenes var dabūt izolētos korpusos, kas atvieglo to montāžu.

----------


## tornislv

... un 3875 ieteicamā iegādes vieta? Izolētajā korpusā?

----------


## osscar

es liekas pirku lemona.lv, jo elfā nebija toreiz. liekas ar 3-4 Ls maksāja. beigās indeks TF. ups, paskatījos - lētākais farnelī 9EUR, lemona 9 LS....

----------


## abidox

> tātad ņemam oma likumu un kustinam pelēko vielu :
> 
> Kā jau tu minēji P=I*U 
> 
> tāpat P= (UxU)/R
> tātad pieņem ka tavs pastūzis(nemodificēts ar 27V barošanu) izejā izdod gandrīz barošanas plecu spriegumu 25V (kaut gan reāli mazāk droši). Tātad jauda būs = 25x25 = 625/8 = 78 šo dala ar 2, jo tā ir sinusoīda un tas domāts pīķa jauda-nomināla rupji ņemot ir 2x mazāka . Nomināli sanāks 35W +- . un nav te ko prātot. NEVAR patērētājs patērēt vairāk strāvas ja nesamazina tā pretestību. Tāpat šo var izteikt (IxI)xR. Tak pakustini vielu.
> Paskaties pats - ar 4 omu skandām būs lielāka izejas jauda pie tā paša sprieguma. Tas arī viss. Tu vari tīt kaut 10A trafu - pastūzis patērēs tik cik patērēs, vai nodegs, ja pieliksi 2 omu slodzi piemēram. bet rēķināt izejā U*I bez R ir sviests. sorry. palasi grāmatas.


 
snāk, ka 4 omīga S-30 dod vairāk nekā 8 omīga S-90 nu super vienkārši ne?

----------


## abidox

> tu gribi teikt ka pastūzis ar vienpolāru baroš. kustinās skaļruni tikai vienā virzienā?


 
kustēsies ta abos, bet amplitūda nebūs tik liela piemēram ir taču starpība +25 V vai +/- 25 V

----------


## osscar

skanda neko nedod ārā - bet pastiprinātājs gan. tas ka viena skanda skan skaļāk un otra klusāk - tam nav nekāda sakara ar jaudu, bet gan,kā jau minēju ar skandu jūtību. jā tā arī ir - apmēram 2 reiz vairāk jaudas uz 4 omi. un ja 2 omi - vēl 2x vairāk (ja pastiprinātājs to zemo slodzi velk - parasti tādiem ampiem izejā ir paralēli pa 4 tranzistori..)..tāpēc ir mašīnās pastūži sabiem ar 2 omu pretestību....

prasti izsakoties  vienādi skaļi skanēs:

86 db skandas + 300W stipreklis;
89 db skandas  + 100W stipreklis;
100db skandas + 10W stipreklis......

----------


## osscar

http://stereos.about.com/od/stereosc...a/amppower.htm

te var palasīties teoriju tā vienkārši izklāstītu...gan jau krievu valodā arī ir kas pieejams + LV vecajās skanētājās grāmatās arī kam jābūt.

----------


## Zigis

> tātad ņemam oma likumu un kustinam pelēko vielu :
> 
> Kā jau tu minēji P=I*U 
> 
> tāpat P= (UxU)/R
> tātad pieņem ka tavs pastūzis(nemodificēts ar 27V barošanu) izejā izdod gandrīz barošanas plecu spriegumu 25V (kaut gan reāli mazāk droši). Tātad jauda būs = 25x25 = 625/8 = 78 šo dala ar 2, jo tā ir sinusoīda un tas domāts pīķa jauda-nomināla rupji ņemot ir 2x mazāka . Nomināli sanāks 35W +- . un nav te ko prātot. NEVAR patērētājs patērēt vairāk strāvas ja nesamazina tā pretestību. Tāpat šo var izteikt (IxI)xR. Tak pakustini vielu.
> Paskaties pats - ar 4 omu skandām būs lielāka izejas jauda pie tā paša sprieguma. Tas arī viss. Tu vari tīt kaut 10A trafu - pastūzis patērēs tik cik patērēs, vai nodegs, ja pieliksi 2 omu slodzi piemēram. bet rēķināt izejā U*I bez R ir sviests. sorry. palasi grāmatas.
> 
> 
> ...


 Ka jau Oskars rakstīja, tumba neko nedod ārā (elaktrisko jaudu), tā ņem.
Jā, teorētiski 4 omīga tumba spēj paņemt no tā paša pastiprinātāja lielāku jaudu, nekā 8 omīga, pie nosacījuma, ka barošanas bloks ir pietiekoši jaudīgs.
Tam vai tas ir S-30 vai S-90 vai 1000, nav nozīmes, tie tikai aptuveni ļauj nojaust pie kādas jaudas skaļruņi vienkārši nodegs.

----------


## abidox

> Tad nu beidzot vakar izķidāju 2 vecus lampu TV
> 
> 
>  Ja gadījumā izejas trafus met mistkastē, pasaki kurā tieši


 


Izejas trafu vairs nav!!! vakar utilizēju...

----------


## abidox

piektien pārtinu trafu sanāca 2 x 32,4 V (nepiefiksēju tīkla spriegumu, bet tas parasti ir paaugstināts) ~3A tālākā projekt gaita vēl neskaidra, jo veselības un laika trūkuma dēļ tas apstājies totie RRR MP7301 vakar atkal atguva savu skanējumu pateicoties kasetnīcas sastāvdaļu nomaiņai, vēl tikai jāsaregulē būtu un autostops jāsataisa, atceros, ka forumā bīj viens cilvēks, kurš taisa testlentas, ganjau beidzot jāsadzenā rokā.

----------


## JDat

Zinu vienu, kuram ir testlentes, bet ne jau kasetniekiem. Sāmējam ir tikai uz spolēm. Varbūt kādam citam bij arī kasetēm.

----------


## abidox

> Zinu vienu, kuram ir testlentes, bet ne jau kasetniekiem. Sāmējam ir tikai uz spolēm. Varbūt kādam citam bij arī kasetēm.


 
sameklēju forumā cilvēku kurš itkā var uztaisīt testlentu, aizūtīju PM varbūt atbildēs

----------

